

Japan has accepted the US’s giant robot fighting challenge - JDDunn9
http://qz.com/445535/japan-has-accepted-the-uss-giant-robot-fighting-challenge/

======
aarongray
_Queue classical music_

"Suidobashi, we have a giant robot, you have a giant robot. You know what
needs to happen. We challenge you to a duel."

------
bitwize
"Bot fighting is not illegal! Betting on bot fighting -- that's illegal.
But... so lucrative!"

------
higherpurpose
They don't actually intend to put humans in them, though?!

This should be done Real Steal-style.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
I would imagine they do; neither of the robots are currently remote-
controlled. I'd imagine they'll put a lot of safety precautions in place, of
course.

